# Skyscrapers of Uruguay



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread for the *Skyscrapers* of *Uruguay*.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo: Salvo Palace*





The Salvo Palace is the twin building of the architect Mario Palanti in Uruguay, who designed two big entrances to the Río de la Plata through this building and the Barolo Palace in Buenos Aires. Both are the direct demonstration of the ambitious culture and progress of the nations at this part of the world. At the same time, the comparison between these two shows us, as a result, how they complement themselves: while the Barolo Palace has a wider range of details on its facades and interiors (surely because of the opulence of the Buenos Aires of that era), the Barolo Palace is more imposing due to its size and its location on a corner, just in front of the most relevant square of Uruguay. The legend says that two lighthouses were originally planned on the top of both buildings to connect each other through light upon the river. However, this romantic legend falls apart when you take a look at the 300 km. who separate Buenos Aires and Montevideo.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo: Antel Tower*







The city of Montevideo has what it probably is the most beatiful tower of Latin America: the Antel Tower (or “Torre de Telecomunicaciones”), designed by the famous architect Carlos Ott. It’s part of a masterplan that was never finished. Still, the complex has the main tower of 35 floors (more than 150 meters-high), a park and 3 lowrises who have the same futurist style (often used on the other work of Carlos Ott) of the main tower.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo: World Trade Center*





Placed in the neighborhood of Buceo, a bit far from the Downtown, the World Trade Center Montevideo and the corporate area who surrounds it are the most modern sector of the city. The total complex started its construction at the end of the 1990s and it concentrates nowadays the tallest towers of Uruguay after the Antel Tower. This huge complex was chosen for the headquarters of several international companies, as well as many banks and embassies.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice thread!


----------

